# Hey everyone married and not married



## barbi53657 (Oct 15, 2005)

WOULD YOU ASK OUT A GUY? I am interested in a guy who lives on my floor but we hardly ever see each other. I want to ask him out or even just give him my number so he can ask me out. SHOULD I ? How do I do it do I hope to run into him again or do BE VERY BOLD and slip a note under his door!!!!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 15, 2005)

Barbi - go for it - life is too short. Just conveniently bump into him and comment that you have not seen him around in some time and let the conversation go where it may.

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* WOULD YOU ASK OUT A GUY? I am interested in a guy who lives on my floor but we hardly ever see each other. I want to ask him out or even just give him my number so he can ask me out. SHOULD I ? How do I do it do I hope to run into him again or do BE VERY BOLD and slip a note under his door!!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree, go for it! What's there to lose? At least you will know if he is interested instead of always wondering or waiting for him!

When I was in high school I had to ask several boys to get a prom date -- I was kind of a nerd so no guy would ask me, and you were a total loser at my school if you went to prom without a date! (I know at some schools groups of single girls can go together, but not at mine!) Both years I had to ask several guys before I found one that would say yes -- but I always found a nice guy to go as a date so it worked out!

However, that was just for a prom date, neither of us were looking for a relationship ... the closest I got to asking a guy out that I liked was in college when I started giving "hints" to a guy I was already friends with -- things like, "Hey, I have to work late on Wednesday nights and always have to eat dinner alone.... would you like to keep me company?"



But I still let him do the actual asking out once we both decided we were ready to date!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 15, 2005)

Go for it, Barbi! You can do it!


----------



## Laura (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm with all the girls on this one.. be brave and just ask him out! Although its easy for me to say that. I know i'd have to drink a bottle of vodka before doing it!!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 15, 2005)

LMAO - if I drank a bottle of Vodka the only question I could ask is who are you?

Originally Posted by *Laura* I'm with all the girls on this one.. be brave and just ask him out! Although its easy for me to say that. I know i'd have to drink a bottle of vodka before doing it!!


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 15, 2005)

I like him alot but we are not in highschool. I have spoken to him twice briefly on the elevator. He is a doctor!! So


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 15, 2005)

Of course! I asked my boyf out and now I live with him



. Some blokes are just shy (I know mine was) and they appreciate you making the first move. Oh, and mine's a doctor too (of Chemistry).


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 15, 2005)

yeah definitely - you'll regret an opportunity missed if u don't!

xxxc


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 15, 2005)

I decided



against asking him if he is interested then he will ask. If he doesnt then he isnt interested. By not asking him out I will not be embarassed if he says no. Because we will run into each other we live on the same floor and we work at the same hospital............ It would be different if there was essential 0 chance of bumping into him again


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 16, 2005)

be bold!!! Just go for it and take the chance!


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 16, 2005)

Barbi..I know you changed your mind. But maybe when the timing's right, you can find something the two of you have in common and build on that. I made the first move once, and now we've been together for 12 years (married for 8). You never know...


----------



## AspiringArtist (Oct 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* WOULD YOU ASK OUT A GUY? I am interested in a guy who lives on my floor but we hardly ever see each other. I want to ask him out or even just give him my number so he can ask me out. SHOULD I ? How do I do it do I hope to run into him again or do BE VERY BOLD and slip a note under his door!!!!



If you don't see him often, you could be cute and write a little "Hey, my name is xxx and I live in #xxx. Was wondering if you'd like to have coffee with me one morning soon. My number is xxx-xxxx" 
If you felt REALLY bold, put on red lipstick and seal it with a kiss





But don't be scared... ask him out. For all you know, he could be thinking the same thing right now.


----------



## Liz (Oct 16, 2005)

go for it!

since he lives close to you, make it kind of casual. like, hey do you want to get any coffee or something like that.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 16, 2005)

Yep, go for it. It's better to feel a few minutes of embarrasment than to spend however long wondering "what if?"


----------



## KittyM (Oct 16, 2005)

I would also say...GO FOR IT!!

If you talk and he doesn`t ask you out, it doesn`t mean that he isn`t interested.He might not dare either.

I am a bit shy, and have regret a few times not asking guys out.

He might be the one you know!!Go for it!!!!





Kristina


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 16, 2005)

Honey - I would find a way to bump into him conveniently. U don't have to "ask him out on a date" the first time. Just ask if he wants to join for coffee in the cafeteria or something simple. U never know .... or would u rather wish u knew? Go for it sweetie.

Originally Posted by *barbi53657* I decided



against asking him if he is interested then he will ask. If he doesnt then he isnt interested. By not asking him out I will not be embarassed if he says no. Because we will run into each other we live on the same floor and we work at the same hospital............ It would be different if there was essential 0 chance of bumping into him again


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 16, 2005)

just go for it! so you dont have to sit there and wonder.


----------



## XOffendr (Oct 16, 2005)

Eh, I'm actually the only person that would say 'find another way to get to know him, first.' I mean, you share the same apartment building, he knows where you live, if the date somehow fails to meet your expectations, i.e. he turns out to be creepy, weird, not so bright, you might wish you had met him a bit more casually before you jumped into a 'date scenario.'

Honestly, I'd lie and make up an excuse to knock on his door. I'd say something to the effect of 'Sorry, to bother you, but could I use your phone? I think there's something wrong with my line, and it will just be a minute.' Then you can go inside, make sure his wall isn't plastered with pictures of Pinhead and various Hellraiser images, or girls from issues of Swank. No strange smells, no photos of his girlfriend, and so on. When you ask someone you've never known out on a date- it creates an immediate sense of formality and pressure, which prohibits you from getting that much needed glimpse of who they are. If it were some guy who worked down the street, had no clue of where you lived, would never see any other guys you might bring home in the future, I'd say 'go for it.' But when it's that close to your private environment, which is meant to be your sanctuary, I'd say tread more carefully.

Ooohh, I just read that you two work in the same hospital..and he's a doctor. Well, doctors can be creepy too. I think given that you two work in the same hospital, you could probably find a better excuse to meet up.


----------



## tracybryant (Oct 21, 2005)

Well I would say go for it, but since you decided not to, I would say to make the most of the time when u are around him. Speak, find something in common to talk about. Thats how you will get to know him better and he will know enough to know what an awesome person you are and ask you out!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Oct 24, 2005)

you dont wanna be left wondering and you dont wanna live in false hope, its better to get it out of the way. howeva guys are thick so you cant hint, you have to come right out and say it.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 25, 2005)

I would go with XOffendr on this one and say that I would get to know him a little more and see what happens... Not necessarily ask him out, but maybe ask him if he wants a coffee in the hospital or something... Something friendly so that you can get to know him, and like she said, test out his personality.

Since I have been in my criminology major, I am a lot more leery of people and trusting them. Since this guy lives in your building and works where you work, make sure everything is on the up and up before anything else happens... Plus you can leave the ball in his court since that seems to make you feel more comfortable. As you get to know each other, he can see how great I am sure that you are and will ask you out if he can...


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 25, 2005)

THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR ADVICE THIS HAS HELPED BOOST MY CONFIDENCE I WILL ASK ABOUT COFFE OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT I WILL NOT ASK ASK HIM OUT ON A DATE Though


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 25, 2005)

Let us know how it goes!! Good luck! I hope he turns out to be a fantastic guy once you get to know him...


----------

